# Question about eldar autarch..



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,
As I was looking through the options available to build up my Eldar jetbike autarch, and I came upon a difficult decision. The kit includes both a fusion gun and a laser lance. Which would be the better weapon to arm him with? I know that the fusion gun would be better for trashing vehicles, but what made me start to wonder is that the laser lance is also a power weapon in close combat, which would make him much more formidable in close combat. What does everyone recommend?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Only on the Charge is it a Power weapon. The Fusion gun is a better all around choice, with the Power weapon added. Laser lance is not very good at all in my opinion.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree, but remember, I can only have one or the other, so it is either a power weapon on the charge, or none at all.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I have multiple Autarchs...all on jetbikes. It's about the only way in my opinion to make him worthwhile.

I have one armed with Mandiblasters and a Laser Lance that goes crusing around with some proxy Shining Spears. They do very well on the charge and then use hit and run. Often times they get blowed up shortly after. I would not give your Autarch a Laser Lance without some Shining Spears as backup. 

I have a Fusion gun, power weapon and mandiblasters on a second jetbike Autarch. This Autarch does fairly well solo. He can tank hunt very well. Get him within 6 inches, use the melta, if it survives charge and use the Haywire Grenades. The power weapon and mandiblasters help if he gets bogged down in melee with some troops. Of your choices...pick the fusion gun over the laser lance unless you have some Shining Spears to run him with.

My third Autarch on jetbike has a Scorpion chainsword (just because) and his real reason for existing is to carry around a portable Reaper Launcher. Basically a Dark Reaper Exarch without the special powers or weapons with a better BS (can reroll a miss) who can move 12 inches, still shoot his very deadly gun, and then duck back into cover or charge as needed in the assault phase. Yes please! (Hard for this version to make back his points though if you care about such a thing. He does do decently well picking off small squads of marines or an isolated I.C.)


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

That is insane! I would never have thought of giving him a reaper launcher! I guess my problem with giving him the melta gun and power weapon is that he couldn't hang on to the bike. Although I could mount it to his back, couldn't I?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I put a sword sheathe on the right forward part of the jetbike.


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

That is a pretty crafty idea. I think I will have to try that out. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

You could always pin the arms / hands which could solve the problem and make him more flexable. But if thats not an option because the joint is to smaller or what ever the problem may be I would put my money on the reaper launcher, so deadly!

Hope this helps, if it did level my daemon :grin:


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, pinning sounds like a good idea, I would just be worried I would go through the arms. So everyone seems to feel a reaper launcher is best?


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Heck yeah, can't go wrong :biggrin:.


----------

